
UMap: create maps with OpenStreetMap layers - sohkamyung
https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/en/
======
vanderZwan
The name UMap is a bit unfortunate, as that is also an abbreviation for
_Uniform Manifold Approximation and Projection_ , which is a kind of
mathematically more robust tSNE. In fact, for a split-second I was kind of
hoping someone had figured out an interesting way of applying that technique
to OSM data.

Also, the demo doesn't load for me in any browser I throw at it - at first I
thought it was my overly strict security settings, but I'm getting 404s even
when running Chromium without any privacy plugins, adblockers.

[0] [https://github.com/lmcinnes/umap](https://github.com/lmcinnes/umap)

